# Murray F1 Eliminator Mark 1 -1970



## Jewelman13

Just scored this amazing girls Murray F1 Eliminator Mark 1 1970! Just dirty for the moment. Haven't really found any info on the bike except for one internet photo and an ad for the bike. Anybody else have one? Or have more info on them?


----------



## Jewelman13




----------



## Butch

Try looking on  www.murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topi. Great looking bike you have there!


----------



## Jewelman13

Butch said:


> Try looking on  www.murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topi. Great looking bike you have there!




Thanks, I know the site well. I'm just seeing if anybody else in the banana seat/muscle bike world has one and is willing to share theirs on the interweb.


----------



## Butch

Your's looks original with a few added accessories and in very good condition. I'm sure someone will chime in here with their's. Love  those F series frames. I had a  68 Sears Screamer purple coaster back when they came out. Wish I had kept it.


----------



## Jewelman13

One of the coolest accessories to pull off a bicycle.


----------



## Jewelman13

Here she is all cleaned up!


----------



## 67Ramshorn

Came out killer !!
What is up with picture #3. Who's leg is that?????


----------



## frankster41

Butch said:


> Try looking on  www.murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topi. Great looking bike you have there!



It says that site does nit exist????


----------



## Jewelman13

67Ramshorn said:


> Came out killer !!
> What is up with picture #3. Who's leg is that?????




Hahahaha! Good eye! That leg my friend, I bought at an antique show in Ma awhile ago. Story goes it came off an old motorcycle gang member who passed away. The best thing about the leg is that it has hand drawn tattoos(drunken tattoos) from the late 70's and 80's of Hd motors, motorcycles, skulls and even a naked lady. It was one of those things that if ya didn't buy it, you wish you did. So now I have a spare leg laying around.


----------



## 67Ramshorn

That leg would make a cool conversation piece at ML and AA.
Dan


----------



## gumby6950

Just picked this up yesterday. Its 24 rear 20 front. Serial is 95310X10348145


----------

